# What beats AG SRP



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

My AG SRP is on it's last legs, Do I buy more or am I missing out on something better, I like bang for my buck, so while I appreciate that a £1000 bottle of miracle x will be better not interested in spending a grand, so replacement would be max of 150% of AG SRP price


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get 1l of srp for £10 now, I've just tried lime prime on my silver mondeo and can safely say I'll be going back to srp.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

SRP is good, but i prefer black hole, just because its much easier to use


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Perfect time to try something new, do you put a wax over your polish or do you only use the srp?
The black hole gives a great shine.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I like lime prime ... a little goes a long way ive had mine for ages and ive still got loads left.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

james_death said:


> *Perfect time to try something new*, do you put a wax over your polish or do you only use the srp?
> The black hole gives a great shine.


Why though? SRP is an awesome product, I'm sorry I went to something else based on recommendations from others.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Einszett / 1Z Waxpolish Soft?


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

i personally like lime prime over srp- have a look for a few throads of lime primes capabilities on here


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

james_death said:


> Perfect time to try something new, do you put a wax over your polish or do you only use the srp?
> The black hole gives a great shine.


Only ever used AG EGP and UDS

Been looking out for some megs #16 (Appeears to have good bang to buck factor)


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

My SRP is almost empty too. I've just ordered Poor Boys White Diamond to try next 
That and Black hole are around the same price as SRP.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

dr-x said:


> Only ever used AG EGP and UDS
> 
> Been looking out for some megs #16 (Appeears to have good bang to buck factor)


AG SRP with either EGP and/or Megs #16 on top is a great combination. I've stuck with this combination ever since and I don't think I'm changing in in the near future.

Nick :thumb:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

SRP with HD Wax on the top = win


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

SRP is a pretty amazing product, but i have found 1 product that beats it, and that is PRIMA AMIGO.

Please just try it and be amazed. :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Strothow said:


> SRP is good, but i prefer black hole, just because its much easier to use


Do you not have to wipe black hole off?


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

valet pro achile prep ? 
with some prima amigo 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

as platinum


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

For an AIO, optimum poli-seal craps all over AG SRP.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Why though? SRP is an awesome product, I'm sorry I went to something else based on recommendations from others.


Out of interest, what did you go onto try?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lime prime and megs swirlx which was poop


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Lime prime and megs swirlx which was poop


Yes I have some swirl x and equally unimpressed, never tried LP .


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

I've just ordered some FK 215 to try, it looks similar to SRP with it being a light cleanser and sealant also. Don't get me wrong I love SRP and use it quite a bit, use it a lot of other people's cars actually, but it's good to try new stuff!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Yes I have some swirl x and equally unimpressed, never tried LP .


Don't get me wrong lp was effective as a cleanser but not worth the hype it gets imho.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

if you want "bang for your buck" have a go at a/s platinum. just started using it after my srp ran out and really impressed. leave it on as long as you want before buffing off and no chalky residue.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Do you not have to wipe black hole off?


yes you do, but its much easier to use imo, no white dust either...


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I was very impressed with my Lime Prime on my silver car, followed with AG HD.

However when i used Lime Prime on my partners dark green polo it left a horrible marring that i had to polish out with SRP !!!!!

All by hand btw. Probably wudnt get the Lime Prime marring when used with a DA?


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

There is a good replacement for SRP... AG Radiant Wax :lol: It is trade name of srp and round 30 quid for 5LTR :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Strothow said:


> yes you do, but its much easier to use imo, no white dust either...


If you're getting dust from srp you're using too much of it.


----------



## Z06 (Sep 23, 2010)

Another vote for Automart Platinum, or if you req a little more 'cut' in the polish try Autosmart Mirror Image. :thumb:
Give them a go, I sure you will be more than happy with the results.

Dale. :driver:


----------



## Sohail92 (Nov 27, 2010)

bigmc said:


> You can get 1l of srp for £10 now, I've just tried lime prime on my silver mondeo and can safely say I'll be going back to srp.


:O where from? I need some


----------



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

I would recommend sticking with SRP, but if you want more bang for your buck....

What do you use to apply? If it's cotton cloth, as I always used, try using a small sponge applicator. It goes on better, is more comfy in your hand, is washable and reuseable, and makes less polish go further. You just give the sponge a squeeze when you're running dry, and it releases more, without having to top up from the bottle so often.

Sorry if this is common knowledge, I just tried it for the first time and it has totally improved and sped up my polishing!

Also, a hint - the autoglym man sold me one of their sponges for about £4, and it works great, but the supermarket household cleaning aisle has the same kind of thing for £1.20 and they work just fine!


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Using a megs pad :thumb:
I find if i'm using a cloth I use too much then have the dusting issue


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

For what your after in the sense of an AIO filler type product then dodo need for speed is a winner. It may not be aimed as a filler based polish but it does mask swirls very well and lasts quite well. Ive never been a massive fan of srp tbh. Yes it works, yes it leaves an ok finish but thats just it, ok finish. For how long its been around and what it does is outstanding but I would consider trying something else that is less chalky and gives a better richness. Another thats been mentioned is autosmart platinum. If you dont want to shell out for 5ltrs of your local rep then check out ebay, plenty of dicey get rich quick folk selling decanted 500ml's of the stuff at a cheap rate.


----------

